# gator blades



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

what are gator blades and whats so good about them ????


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

They are an after market mulching blade. Gator blade


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

do you need the kit for the mower deck to ues them ?????


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

For the most part, they are just replacement blades


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,
I have a JD 48C deck with both the mulching kit and a Power Flow Unit. The gators work better with the Power Flow Unit than stock JD blades since they do not produce high lift blades for the 48C deck. However, the blades scrape the mulch plug because of the saw teeth on the back edge of each side of the blade. The Gators wore grooves in the plastic mulch plug as a result but not a complete deal breaker other than a little extra noice now. I could continue to use them with the plug but most likely will switch back to the JD mulching blades before I cut my grass the next time. A lot of folks swear by them and based upon my experience with the Power Flow Unit I can recommend them but if you want to use them to mulch then you need to consider my experience with the mulch plug. If you are content to side discharge, then there will be no problem with scraping but you won't get as much mulching action as with the plug. I believe some other brands or maybe even other JD decks can use the blades with a mulch plug which should give better results.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l had high lift blades on my 212 but lost the bagger and just put reg blades on but if l ever find a bagger l will put my high lift blades back on


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

You lost your bagger?
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

got rid of it my dad had it and sat for years bummer owell and them when he pasted away we had to clean up the farm and they were in the field l didn't know he had them intell we thew them out


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

My brother had them on his Simplicity broadmore and thought they were great but found out with his bagger they would not suck up the hickory nuts and stuff as good as the standard bagger high lift blades.


----------

